# What does II Samuel 23:13-17 mean?



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Why exactly did David pour out the water that the men had risked their lives to obtain? One of our assistant pastors mentioned this in a sermon recently and offered several possible explanations, but I'd like to see what people on the PB have to say...



> And three of the thirty chief men went down and came about harvest time to David at the cave of Adullam, when a band of Philistines was encamped in the Valley of Rephaim. David was then in the stronghold, and the garrison of the Philistines was then at Bethlehem. And David said longingly, "Oh, that someone would give me water to drink from the well of Bethlehem that is by the gate!" Then the three mighty men broke through the camp of the Philistines and drew water out of the well of Bethlehem that was by the gate and carried and brought it to David. But he would not drink of it. He poured it out to the Lord and said, "Far be it from me, O Lord , that I should do this. Shall I drink the blood of the men who went at the risk of their lives?" Therefore he would not drink it. These things the three mighty men did.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Mason,

I would think that because it was at the risk of their lives -- their very life-blood on the line in getting it -- it was too precious; such sacrifice was worthy for the LORD alone.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 27, 2009)

I am in full agreement with Steve on this.


----------

